# Your thoughts on the best skiff



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey everyone, getting back into the market to start my hunt for my next skiff. I am to the point where I either want to have a boat built exactly how I like or buy a very new, lightly used skiff. After an abundance of research and thought about what type of fishing I will be doing, I have narrowed my search to a couple different makes.

I will be fishing light offshore/nearshore, inshore, flats, jetties, and crossing bays. These boats seem to be able to draft reasonably shallow and seem to be dry. I care more about being dry than I do getting in 6" of water. I will be primarily targeting Reds, Snook, Trout, Flounder in the winter and spring while going after tarpon/permit in the summer. WIll also do a little bit of taking the wife to sand bars and just enjoying the day with the family.

To start, I know that having a skiff built is not the cheapest and best financial decision as far as resale. Ideally, I would rather purchase a lightly used skiff and save myself some money but I never want to deal with other peoples misuse again! I had a previous boat that I literally got to fish 5 times and was working on it constantly and it sucked! Was always a little nervous that it would break down when I was out so I truly couldn't focus 100% on fishing. I know that all boats will need work at some point in time, but not the whole time! 

If there is a boat that you know of that has good quality and would cover the same basis as the boats to choose from, please add it in your comment and I will research and add if its something that is a viable option.

I am going to be visiting some manufactures of these boats to see how well built these skiffs are and wet test them also. 

Any personal thoughts and experience on these boats will help. Tell me what you really think, good or bad. 

THANKS


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

Well I can tell you my next boat is going to be a EastCape VHP Vantage with 150HO Etec or maybe a Vmax 175 Yamaha. I think those boats can get you there and back, float skinny enough and are dry.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

I have had my eye on those Vantage's for a while. They are really nice! Hopefully my garage will be able to hold what ever boat I end up getting. Any thoughts on how long the Vantage is on a normal alum trailer w/o removable tongue?


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

If I had a favorite so far (without wet testing), it would be the BT3. I love the deep flare in the front and still be able to draft a true 8 inches with certain engines, accessories, etc... Hell's Bay seem to have unreal resale down the line but in turn, cost a lot also! Not convinced its worth the extra $. Once I wet test all the boats and take into consideration of what type of fishing I will be doing, I might change my mind.


----------



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

Go on East Cape's website... They have a chart that compares the different models and it has the boat on trailer dimensions for all of their boats.


----------



## shadowcast98 (Jun 21, 2013)

I'd deinetly go with either the marqesta or the BT3. The BT3 has a big lip a the front to brush out waves if it gets choppy in the inlets. And still only draws 7 inches. The marquesta is an over all BIG skiff but it has an amazing resale value.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

Chittum Skiff


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

> Go on East Cape's website... They have a chart that compares the different models and it has the boat on trailer dimensions for all of their boats.


Thanks! I will check that out right now.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Has anyone ever rode on a BT3? I am really curious about the ride quality and dryness.


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

> Has anyone ever rode on a BT3? I am really curious about the ride quality and dryness.


I wet tested a Vengeance when looking about a year ago. They're nice and ride well enough for a skiff with very little deadrise at mid and transom. You can pin the nose down with tabs and smooth it out like most skiffs, but your going to be going slow. It's a dry enough boat, like all you listed.

The Vantage is the best ride, dryness and storage of what you mentioned, it's the largest one after all. Don't forget to check out a Maverick HPX18, it's a popular large skiff.

Are you going to be poling? If you are going to be poling a considerable amount then you probably don't want to shove around a Vantage or HPX18 all day.

Where are you located?


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

I too would include the hpx18 and would also consider the Spear ProV.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

> > Has anyone ever rode on a BT3? I am really curious about the ride quality and dryness.
> 
> 
> I wet tested a Vengeance when looking about a year ago. They're nice and ride well enough for a skiff with very little deadrise at mid and transom. You can pin the nose down with tabs and smooth it out like most skiffs, but your going to be going slow. It's a dry enough boat, like all you listed.
> ...


I am located in Central Florida in between Daytona and Orlando. Fish a lot of ML and inlet area. Family just got a place over on Long Boat Key, so that is what prompted me to get something that can do a little bit of everything. I will be poling the skiff a lot in the winter time, but not near as much in the summer when on the gulf coast. Maverick HPX 18 are very nice but have heard many different opinions about all around versatility. I sold my 2006 Pathfinder 3-4 months back and am not 100% sold on Maverick. 

The Vantage is 19' which is probably a little bigger than what I would want but would still looking seriously at them. 

I rode on my buddies egret 18'9 and OMG it was taking chop better than my pathfinder could do. Unfortunately, don't have the money for a new one of those and they hardly ever come up for sale with a reasonable price. 

I was looking at the difference between the Vengeance and the BT3 & it didn't seem like much difference. Maybe i missed something...


----------



## captain._nate (Jun 22, 2012)

> I am located in Central Florida in between Daytona and Orlando.



ride on a vantage and visit the factory. there should be a ton of owners with every power option close to you. 

i have been on every combo there is. i own a vhp that had a 150 ho and im now rigging it with a 90 carb merc. i have been on an all kevlar standard, a 115 vhp and standard, a 150 standard, and a 175 vhp. the 90 kevlar boat was super shallow and nimble and the 175 vhp wasnt too bad to pole either. it all boils down to do you wanna run 40 and float in 8" or run 67 and float in 10". i can answer any questions you may have. feel free to shoot me a text. 941-932-5609


----------



## horseshoe_scott (Mar 30, 2011)

As most will tell you, all are good quality skiffs and all seem to have good customer service. That's why all of them are successful. You just need to try them out. I looked for years and finally ordered a new Marquesa about a month ago, but you might find a different skiff fits your needs better. You aren't far from Titusville, so you should be able to check out Hell's Bay and East Cape (orlando area) without having to travel too far. I wanted 18 foot that could be polled shallow, ride in big water and power with a Yamaha F90. It was the one for me, but I'm not you. Don't lose your mind (I almost did at one point) and be ready to drop some $$$$ ;D


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

> Has anyone ever rode on a BT3? I am really curious about the ride quality and dryness.


I've been guiding out of a BT3 for almost 2 years and can't say enough great things about it. It's the driest 18 footer on the market and I've run almost everything out there. I also guided from a Maverick for 10 years and really like their boats but Beavertail is building a better product these days. The quality of the HB is comparable but you'll easily pay well over $10k more for a similarly rigged boat. Beavertails also hold their resale value very well and there's currently only one used BT3 on the market right now and it's listed here on MS. Definitely worth a look.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

:derail:

"It's the driest 18 footer on the market" This line seems to be thrown around about _every_ high end skiff. Yeah, I got it you're skiff is dry; it should be at 18 feet long and 6+ feet wide.


this comment is not aimed at anyone. all characters appearing in this work are fictitious. any resemblance to real persons, living or dead, is purely coincidental.

:end derail:


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

http://vimeo.com/54818511


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

Good video. 
Also check out the "Draft video http://vimeo.com/54819404 " of his on the same site. I like that with a person on the front, the bow is not about to dip into the water. I have seen some videos of other boats where the bow is about at the waterline.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I've owned 2 different pathfinder 22's, 2 egret 189's and now have abeavertail vengence. Yes - the egret does handle the chop better than a 22 pathfinder. 
I love my vengence - I think it is an amazing skiff. It does everything they say it does and the ride on it, although not as good as the egret, is amazing - however, poling the egret is not a lot of fun - you really work versus the vengence. A guide friend of mine that pushed it around one day said he thought it was a great poling skiff as well, not real far off of his hells bay 17.8 in poling, but a lot better ride and a lot more stable. The rod storage is not real great on the vengence -if I were buying new I would get the bt3.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

What's the difference between the bt3 and vengeance? The size looks exactly the same.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Not sure what your price range is but if you're looking at Marquesas and Vantage or any boat in that price range you owe it to yourself to ride, pole and fish an 18 HPX. I've owned a dozen skiffs all different sizes and have fished the others as well and it's the most impressive skiff I've owned or fished. All are nice boats but they are different and it comes down to personal preference and how you fish.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

> What's the difference between the bt3 and vengeance? The size looks exactly the same.


Both boats share the same hull but different cockpits. The Vengeance has the bigger livewells than the BT3. Basically, if you throw a cast net on a regular basis, you'll want the Vengeance. If you're mostly a fly or artificial guy, you'll want the BT3.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

If I had forty thousand dollars I would buy a nice used bay boat like a pathfinder,ranger,skeeter in the $20 to 25 thousand range and a very nice used micro skiff for skinny water like a caimen,maverick hpx,hells bay whipray.Its just in my opinion you are never satisfied with that all around skiff.I sold my 16ft dolphin back country and recently restored a 18 ft wellcraft for my bay boat(for free diving,reef fishing,running markers and recks in flamingo,sand bar ect.)And bought a Lil IPB 14 for bully netting lobster,very shallow water flats fishing in flamingo ect. Same theory as the two skiffs for 40$ thousand just cheaper,but really happy I got the best of both fishing worlds now,basically convince your wife you need two boats.lol Good luck and enjoy your new skiff.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Would be nice but isn't very practical with space. I would rather just get a boat that can do a little of everything and with quality. Ideally finding a nice used 18' skiff would be awesome. Time will tell...


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

> Would be nice but isn't very practical with space. I would rather just get a boat that can do a little of everything and with quality. Ideally finding a nice used 18' skiff would be awesome. Time will tell...


I hear ya.Be patient,you'll find a nice one.My buddy has an 18 ft Egret and I love it.Only has a 115 and it halls ass.All Kevlar.Super dry and smooth.Hard to find though,but I think you would also like them.Search for one and test it.


----------



## jmercer (Sep 24, 2008)

I have an 18 Waterman and a 22 Pathfinder and I agree with the previous post regarding having two boats (or 3, 4, etc.) but, if I had to pick one boat I would get an 18 Marquesa with a90 4stroke Yamaha. The other boats say they can take the rough stuff but trust me the Marquesa really can. It is also light enough and the draft is shallow enough to get skinny. An amazing boat!


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

> > Would be nice but isn't very practical with space. I would rather just get a boat that can do a little of everything and with quality. Ideally finding a nice used 18' skiff would be awesome. Time will tell...
> 
> 
> I hear ya.Be patient,you'll find a nice one.My buddy has an 18 ft Egret and I love it.Only has a 115 and it halls ass.All Kevlar.Super dry and smooth.Hard to find though,but I think you would also like them.Search for one and test it.


I have been out on my buddies 18'9 and its ridiculous! It seems to be in a league of its own when it comes to a smooth ride in chop. It is a little heavier than what I would like though. If one came up for sale with a good price, I can get skinny in my kayak...!!! I would buy that rig instantly!!!


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

> I have an 18 Waterman and a 22 Pathfinder and I agree with the previous post regarding having two boats (or 3, 4, etc.) but, if I had to pick one boat I would get an 18 Marquesa with a90 4stroke Yamaha.  The other boats say they can take the rough stuff but trust me the Marquesa really can.  It is also light enough and the draft is shallow enough to get skinny.  An amazing boat!


Yea the Marquesa is a really sick boat. They don't come up for sale a lot and I'm not dropping 50K on a boat that can't take me out 50 miles (without sh!tting my pants). Ideally I would be happy spending in the mid 30's for a almost new, turn key skiff with all the accessories. They come up occasionally but the timing will have to be right with the house my wife and I are currently in contract for. Thanks for your thoughts. 

On a side note, how you like the waterman 18'?


----------



## erussell (Mar 31, 2011)

If I were going new I would be partial to the HB Marquesa, spent dozens of hours on them and am constantly impressed. That being said, if you are looking for a like new, used skiff, (I am sure you have probably seen this one posted on the site) I don't think you could get much better than this for the price. Just wanted to pass along in case you hadn't see it yet. I believe the final price reduction is at the bottom of the post. (I am not affiliated with the boat at all)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1371510759

Good luck in your search!


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yea that HPX is really nice but am waiting to close on a home. The banks would freak out if I purchased a boat before closing on the house... If this HPX is still for sale in a couple months, which I highly doubt, I will pursue. Thanks a lot for the heads up...


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

http://www.chittumskiffs.com/


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Link doesn't work


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

The New Beavertail BTV is the skiff that will fit everitting you are looking to get check it out my friend .


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hpx or egret hands Down not many other boats even come close go ride on one and you'll see what I'm talking about


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

> Hpx or egret hands Down not many other boats even come close go ride on one and you'll see what I'm talking about


Have you ever fished or rode on anything other than those two. Egret is hands down the best riding and smooth, but it's a tank. As far as the hpx, haven't been on one yet but know a lot about them. They seem really nice but all my info has come from the MBC forum & obviously there not going to bag there own product...


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

> > Hpx or egret hands Down not many other boats even come close go ride on one and you'll see what I'm talking about
> 
> 
> Have you ever fished or rode on anything other than those two. Egret is hands down the best riding and smooth, but it's a tank. As far as the hpx, haven't been on one yet but know a lot about them. They seem really nice but all my info has come from the MBC forum & obviously there not going to bag there own product...


Of the boats mentioned, it's pretty simple when it comes to comfort, there should be no disagreement here.

Egret 189 > Vantage > HPX 18 / Marquesa / Neptune > BT / Fury.

It's all the other stuff (draft, poling, storage, speed, dryness etc) that makes each boat the right one for each person. A lot of posts about boats here are not very objective if you have not noticed  ;D

It's also irrelevant that the 189 is constantly brought up in skiff discussions, it's a big flats boat.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Fished a Marquesa down in the Keys....it was great! I would love it in a side console. Have not fished any of the other listed skiffs. Definitely wet test them all!


----------

